# [suse] nfs-nis



## Blackhawk50000 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich soll in der Schule einen NFS-Nis Server aufsetzen unter Suse.
Aber auch nach Wochen langem ruzmsuchen und rumprobieren habe ich NICHTS gefunden was mich vorran bringt.

Wie genau mach ich das?


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Januar 2010)

Wieso sollst du sowas machen wenn du offensichtlich keine Ahnung davon hast?
Prinzipiell ist das nicht weiter schwer doch wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht wenn du ein paar mehr Eckdaten liefern könntest. Sprich was soll das System können, welche Ziele sollen erfüllt werden.

Abgesehen davon könntest du dir mal Samba und entsprechende Tutorials dazu anschauen.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (27. Januar 2010)

Eckdaten Brauch ich dafür nicht angeben, da es keine Vorrausetzung erfüllen soll.... es soll einfach nur funktionieren. also mit den standard Funktionen von nfs und nis

Das ist für die Schule....


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Januar 2010)

Ich fürchte dann werd ich dir auch nicht helfen können. Denn prinzipiell sind alle Funktionen von NFSnormal. Eckdaten wären etwa was gespeichert werden soll. Nur Daten oder auch Nutzerprofile. Wie soll der Zugriff erfolgen und welches System nutzen die Clients etc. pp


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (28. Januar 2010)

Es sollen nur daten gespeichert werden mehr nicht.... aber die fineinstellungen sind dco jetzt erst mal nicht so wichtig (oder doch) ich weiß es nicht.....

fackt ist..... es steht geschrieben:




> Installieren sie einen NSF-Server so wie einen NFS-Client
> 
> Erstellen sie mehrere Verzeichnisse, die über NFS freigegeben werden
> Beachten Sie die verschiedenen Zugriffsoptionen r,rw,rwx
> ...



Das sind die Anforderungen =)


----------



## deepthroat (28. Januar 2010)

Hi.





Blackhawk50000 hat gesagt.:


> Es sollen nur daten gespeichert werden mehr nicht.... aber die fineinstellungen sind dco jetzt erst mal nicht so wichtig (oder doch) ich weiß es nicht.....
> 
> fackt ist..... es steht geschrieben:
> 
> Das sind die Anforderungen =)


Und wo ist jetzt das Problem? Was funktioniert denn jetzt nicht?

Es gibt *mit Sicherheit* eine große Anzahl von Tutorials und HOWTOs über die Installation / Konfiguration der beiden Dienste. 

Gruß


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (28. Januar 2010)

ich habe schoin gesucht....
Ich bin mit den Regeln eines solchen Forums vertraut und weiß genau, dass ich erst suchen soll.... Erst Hier im Forum, Dann Google (oder anderumm) und dann wenn ich wirklich NICHTS gefunden habe, soll ich fragen....

Aber ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Wochen gesucht und langsam, wirds knapp.

Es tut mir wirklich leid


----------



## deepthroat (28. Januar 2010)

Blackhawk50000 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe schoin gesucht....
> Ich bin mit den Regeln eines solchen Forums vertraut und weiß genau, dass ich erst suchen soll.... Erst Hier im Forum, Dann Google (oder anderumm) und dann wenn ich wirklich NICHTS gefunden habe, soll ich fragen....
> 
> Aber ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Wochen gesucht und langsam, wirds knapp.
> ...


Du willst uns wohl für dumm verkaufen?  ?

Du willst uns erzählen, das du gesucht hast - mit Google - und du hast NICHTS gefunden? NICHTS? :suspekt:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&hs=hbS&q=nfs+suse&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=

Gruß


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (28. Januar 2010)

OHG.. ich habe die ganze zeit nach NFS-NIS gesucht.... also die beiden immer in einen zusammenhang gestellt......


----------

